

Science News: Who are you? People yearn for positive perception about themselves - mindpowerproofs
http://mindpower-scientificproofs.com/who-are-you/

======
gwern
Deliciously spammy. Even if you can't link to the study, you could have just
linked straight to the article rather than your blog which only links to the
article.

